# Galveston Fly Fishing Guide



## wrclarke (Aug 26, 2005)

Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Chris Phillips.... I believe he is getting ready to start making trips again.. He has been a fly fishing guide in galveston for many many years. Last year he was diagnosed with cancer of the brain , since then he has had surgery, radiation and chemo and he is about back to fishing.

Contact Andy packmore at FTU and he can hook you up with chris's information


----------



## wrclarke (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Texxan1. Chris sounds like a fighter. Being from Pennsylvania help me with FTU?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited. Located on /near Fuqua and I 45. 


Joe


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Chris is a great guy and fisherman. If he's not available contact Scott Null. Hes got a sweet new boat hes been bragging about. http://www.letsgofishing.net/


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*guide*

chris phillips is the man for galveston bay..............call andy packmore at ftu he knows how to get in touch with him.................


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

does Chris have a website?


----------



## wrclarke (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. I did find Chris' website at http://www.chrisphillipsfishing.com/ but it looks like he's still on the mend. The man certainly has a lot of friends!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

You guys are correct. Chris is the man for Galveston fly fishing. I've learned a lot from him over the years and he has helped me tremendously. I'm not exactly sure of his status at the moment, but I know he's still working on getting completly well. 

I'll make you a deal. If we can get a date worked out and he's up for it, I'll gladly take you and Chris in my new Maverick HPX. Chris is your guide for the day, I'm just the "hey boy", driver of the boat, and push pole operator. Any funds go to Chris.

Thanks,
Scott Null


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

let's go said:


> I'm just the "hey boy", driver of the boat, and push pole operator.


I'd pay a dollar to see that..."hey boy", now that's funny.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Try Captain Richard Pevey - he is an EXCELLENT fly fisherman and would welcome a fly fishing trip! You can reach him at 832-567-8729 or check out his website at www.fishshallowwater.com.


----------



## wrclarke (Aug 26, 2005)

Scott,
That's an incredibly generous offer. I have to come clean at this point. My original post was to collect info for a computer challenged friend (but excellent fly fisher) who's headed to Galveston for a business meeting. So I'll pass the info on to him and wish I was going instead. You guys are a class act.


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*hey boy*

Hey boy wheres them pics at ............................



let's go said:


> You guys are correct. Chris is the man for Galveston fly fishing. I've learned a lot from him over the years and he has helped me tremendously. I'm not exactly sure of his status at the moment, but I know he's still working on getting completly well.
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If we can get a date worked out and he's up for it, I'll gladly take you and Chris in my new Maverick HPX. Chris is your guide for the day, I'm just the "hey boy", driver of the boat, and push pole operator. Any funds go to Chris.
> 
> ...


----------

